# Bengals sign Cedric Benson.....



## MHughesbestever (May 15, 2007)

> benson former bears RB.
> 
> BENSON TO THE BENGALS
> Posted by Mike Florio on September 30, 2008, 4:12 p.m.
> ...


http://www.profootballtalk.com/category/rumor-mill/


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

They are a terrible team this year maybe he can help them out.


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

yes hes going to help them, but not on the field, hes going to improve the ammount of arrests the team gets this year, since they lead the league in that catagory every year. The Bangals suck and this signing will not help them in anyway.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

The 2 arrests that Ced had over the summer were dismissed and he wasn't even indicted for either one. He has seemed to have learned his lesson and I doubt you will see him act like some of the other Bengals(Chris Henry) and get arrested more times.

I would hope that he returns to the hard smashmouth runner he was here at Texas though he definitely did not show that with the Bears. This will be a one year audition for him for other teams to potentially sign him after the year. I'm rooting for him to do it but the Bengals overall completely suck this year.​


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Walker do you think playing in the cold had anything to do with Cedric not playing great at Chicago because he never really had to deal with that before and we all know playing in the cold sucks.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

You know I really just don't know with Ced. At UT he was a super tough runner who loved contact and would get stronger late in the game carrying it 25-30 times. I really thought Chicago was the perfect fit for him as I thought they would love how hard of a runner he was- but he hardly ever showed that. I dunno if everything just went to his head(I heard reports he wasn't great in the lockerroom) and battling it out Thomas Jones pissed him off but it was very surprising to see how he did there.

He showed signs and flashes but not the consistent hard running style he showed here. Obviously the NFL is way harder but I thought he would do well. It might have been the cold but early in the season it's not bad and he didn't start off great and then fade so I dunno. 

He had been staying in Austin and working out looking for another shot so I am hoping he returns to at least being a tough hardnosed runner in Cincinnati. We'll see though.​


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

i knew when he was drafted he would be a bust, he cried on draft day, and Chicago crowd can love you, or be totally brutal to you. Ced showed flashes of being good, but for the most part didnt do crap. As soon as the crowd turned on him he really went into the tank. Mentally he just wasnt tough enough for Chicago. Plus ya the players didnt like him right off the bat, there was talk that the little hazing that went on he had an attitude, and during training camps wouldnt play hard which again didnt gain him anymore respect from the locker room (this was according to rumor sections in chicago sports pages, so they could be just that rumors).


that said, im sure he will still suck at Cincinnati, in college he was the man, in the NFL he's another player and he cant handle that. thats just my opinion from what ive seen of him in Chicago.


----------

